# Where to get TMC Signature cabinet?



## Jake101 (14 Jun 2015)

Hi,

I have tried two different UK retailer in order to get TMC Signature cabinet. Three different cabinets were sent to Sweden where I live, but they never came here (1 got lost, 1 got broken during the transportation and 1 was damaged somehow before retailer even sent it). Both places have now informed me that its not going to happen.

I tried Garden Site and Aquatics Online. Hard to find any other place willing to send one abroad. It is not easy to find a suitable good-looking cabinet for an aquarium (600 mm x 400 mm) here and I am not much of a DIY guy. I am not ready to pay ADA prices, so TMC would be ideal.

Any hints where I might get one? 

Thanks.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jun 2015)

Have you tried here? http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/signature-tmc-cabinets-c-2302_2312.html not sure they do international delivery though.


----------



## Al404 (16 Sep 2015)

did you find where to buy this cabinet?


----------



## AshRolls (10 Nov 2015)

I have also been looking for a TMC signature 900 cabinet, they don't seem to be sold separately anywhere!


----------



## NathanG (16 Jan 2016)

AshRolls said:


> I have also been looking for a TMC signature 900 cabinet, they don't seem to be sold separately anywhere!



Same boat. It's the only cab i can find that fits perfectly at the side of a chimney breast. Might buy the whole lot and look into converting it to tropical.


----------



## NathanG (16 Jan 2016)

AshRolls said:


> I have also been looking for a TMC signature 900 cabinet, they don't seem to be sold separately anywhere!



Wasnt happy so i kept digging. I found this. http://www.aquariums-manufacturing.co.uk/CabinetBuydais.asp?CABID=224

It's very close to the tmc 900 stand, if not a blatant copy of one. A few mm bigger i believe. Not cheap but cheaper than others i found. Maybe take the dimensions and build it using 18mm mdf cut from b&q.


----------



## GTL_UK (17 Jan 2016)

Hi,

i could sell mine tmc 900 cabinet(doors not included), any offers?


----------



## steevwatson (27 Oct 2017)

GTL_UK said:


> Hi,
> 
> i could sell mine tmc 900 cabinet(doors not included), any offers?


Sorry to revive an old thread. Did you ever sell your cabinet? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Oct 2017)

I would have a search of this board regarding the TMC cabinet mate, I have one myself. Lot of issues with it regarding moisture. have you looked in the Aquascaper Range?


----------



## steevwatson (27 Oct 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I would have a search of this board regarding the TMC cabinet mate, I have one myself. Lot of issues with it regarding moisture. have you looked in the Aquascaper Range?


Funnily enough. I'm looking for a new one to replace one that was damaged due to moisture. I got a signature 900 set second hand and converted it to fresh water. The cabinet had some moisture damage on the front. Structural it's fine but it doesn't look very nice. Would the aquascaper range fit a sig 900 tank? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

